# The Uninvited Guest



## boogaguy (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## rufus5150 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not going to offer any constructive criticism on this because I have none. Just simply:

Wow. Creepy. I want to stop looking at it, but can't. Just enough there to keep me interested and trying to figure out what's going on without every finding out.

The dark hand/body/head mismatch, the fact the robe/shirt/whatever appears to be a face, the crinkle in the bottom of the wall where it should be legs... 

If creepy was your intention, you've succeeded, and, IMHO, delightfully so.

And thanks, cuz I'm not going to be sleeping well tonight!


----------



## boogaguy (Jun 2, 2008)

rufus5150 said:


> I'm not going to offer any constructive criticism on this because I have none. Just simply:
> 
> Wow. Creepy. I want to stop looking at it, but can't. Just enough there to keep me interested and trying to figure out what's going on without every finding out.
> 
> ...






For me the "Guest" doesn't belong there so he distorted reality (where the legs should be) to get there.
I think scary isnt always horns and teeth , sometimes its slightly real looking.....


----------



## TrickyRic (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, very artistic! I have no idea how you did this one, which keeps me interested!


----------

